# Non-believing Jews - help and texts



## Eoghan (Dec 31, 2008)

I am discussing the position of Jews AFTER Christs death and resurrection. As I understand it faith in God up to the Messiah was counted as justification. After the Messiah it is only by faith in the Messiah (Jesus).

Where in the Westminster Confession/scripture do I find this point clarified? 

My Messianic friends seem to want to include rabbi's from the 18th century as "believers" / "Godly men" despite the fact they would have repudiated Christ .

My gut feeling is that there is a passage in Romans - but help me out please


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's the Bible, and note who is addressed by name: Acts 4:10-12


> Be it known unto you all, and to *all the people of Israel*, that by the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth, whom ye crucified, whom God raised from the dead, even by him doth this man stand here before you whole. This is the stone which was set at nought of you builders, which is become the head of the corner. *Neither is there salvation in any other*: for there is none other name under heaven given among men, whereby we must be saved.


 and 1Co 16:22


> If any man love not the Lord Jesus Christ, let him be Anathema Maranatha.


As for the Confession: the end of 10.4


> ... much less can men, not professing the Christian religion, be saved in any other way whatsoever, be they never so diligent to frame their lives according to the light of nature, *and the law of that religion they do profess*; and to assert and maintain that they may, is very pernicious.


----------

